# India to Netherlands . need help with some info .



## Jai Ho (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all ,

I am planning on doing my masters in Rotterdam School of Management, Erasmus University . It seems to be ranked highly in Financial times rankings .
But I have a few concerns, would love people living in over there would answer .

1. is the school well known ? and would getting a job be a problem if graduated from that school ?
2. I do not speak dutch . would that pose a problem for me while finding a job ? (going to be doing my masters in financial markets , so nature of the job would be hedge funds , investment banking etc... genenrally anything relating to finance).
3. i heard the govt. allows a year to live in netherlnads after studies so u can find a job ? is that true or are there any catches in that ?

would love if these questions would be answerd .

Regards,

Jai


----------



## rronald_25 (Apr 6, 2014)

Jai Ho said:


> Hi all ,
> 
> I am planning on doing my masters in Rotterdam School of Management, Erasmus University . It seems to be ranked highly in Financial times rankings .
> But I have a few concerns, would love people living in over there would answer .
> ...


1. Sorry about the school, cant help you with that
2. I dont think that would be a problem, especially for international companies, and there are quite a lot here
3. Yes, it is called zoekjaar (orientation year)
No catch but if you want to stay permanently here , you have to sign the contract while you are on zoekjaar period, otherwise you have to follow highly skilled migrant scheme, where for under 30 you have to ear €35.000/year gross and for over 30 €50.000, while during zoekjaar period I believe €26.000/year gross is enough


----------

